# What is a lwp-request?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I just ran RKhunter and it gave me this warning

/usr/bin/lwp-request [warning]


What does this mean?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Is this all of the message you are getting or is there more? Also, what versoin of RKhunter are you using?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm there are more, but rest are good. Only this gave a warning. And the rkhunter version is 1.4.2-5


----------

